# New RZR with Blizzard 680LT



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

Check out my new RZR with a Blizzard 680LT plow with custom built mounts and charging system and a few other goodies.This is a prototype for a kit that is for sale either
complete pete on the 4wheeler or as a do it your self kit.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

that plow system is nice. how much does it weigh?


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

It weighs approx 300 pounds for the plow and mounts.I have done some fabrication on the plow to allow for an extreme angle compared to factory.Also have modified the front suspension on the RZR with custom parts. The charging system also is a counter weight on the back


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

is it a hydraulic angle on it? is that the purpose for the engine in the bed?


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, and yes. This is a Blizzard 680LT plow with full hydraulics and power hitch. Joy stick control on pedistal in cab.Cab also has a heater with defrost and foot vents.Drivers seat has a seat heat unit.The engine runs the charging system with a truck battery and alternator.I have had one of my drivers running this all season with no problems. It has approx 150 hours plowing on it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would think a ranger would be a better one to plow with. what made you choose the razr?


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

The Ranger is 60" wide and the RZR is only 50" wide so with the extreme angle on the blade it is easier to manuver the RZR. Also a lot shorter turning radius on the RZR 101" vs. 166" on the ranger and an 800cc engine instead of the 700 in the Ranger.We were able to replace 2 regular 4 wheelers with winchs lifting Blackline blades with this one machine. The cab and heater along with the seat heat makes travel time fast and comfortable for the driver, no more spending time to warm up from being an icecycle. Plus in the summer take the blade off and you have a trail riding machine machine. And the RZR will go 5mph faster than the Ranger.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Now thats cool.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

That looks good!! The wiper looks like it would bug the crap out of me being in the middle of your view all the time!


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks and the wiper is in the middle but it seems like you look past it when you are driving.


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice. Did you mount some clips on the back for the shovel? That's some horsepower for sure and probably necessary for everything that is running, heaters galore, plow, winch.
All that heat inside I'd have to wear shorts and a t-shirt. I'd be way sweating...lol. Very nice setup.


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks! I mountede some spring clips for the shovel it goes on and off quick. Also on the back is the gas can for the Stihl BR600 that fits in the passenger side of the cab.


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

What the specs on your hydraulic system. I've been wanting to make my angle and lift controls hydraulic on my AC 500trv. Also maybe to power a hydraulic blower.


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

It's a stock Blizzard Blade 680LT for a truck.Look at the Blizzard site for hydraulic specs. THe engine on back runs the Alternator which keeps the 750 Cold Crank battery charged. All the additional electrical items run off this aux charging system.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You da man. 

I've been looking into one for sidewalks. 

Can I assume that with the Honda pony you had charging issues? What type of plowing are doing with the RZR? Lots of up and down\angling? 

Will the kit include everything you have done to modify it? Or is it mix and match?

Will I have to drive to Montana to pick one up? Would it happen to be during elk season if I did? 

J\K on the last one, I'd need a tag first.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

that is cool but the ranger would be much better suited for this it is the workhorse the rzr is like a sport quad of utv's with higher gearing and softer suspension and all. but that is the first truck plow i have seen on a utv nice work


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hondarecon4435;749988 said:


> that is cool but the ranger would be much better suited for this it is the workhorse the rzr is like a sport quad of utv's with higher gearing and softer suspension and all. but that is the first truck plow i have seen on a utv nice work


You ever looked at the Polaris book from a dealer?

They show the RZR with a couple different options for plows. So must be they're planning on people using them for work.

But it's good to hear from the youngsters in the crowd.

PS Must be you haven't looked too hard, I've had a Blizzard 720 on a Kubota RTV for over 3 years now.


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

I put on the aux charging system from the start because the plow draws 150 amps and the seat heat plus the cab heat add approx 10 more amps draw.The RZR comes with a 500 watt or approximately 41 amp charging system and with what I added and am currently working on adding the stock system would fail for sure. This setup is so efficient that it has replaced 2 regular atv plows with winch lifts and blackline blades,( I had also tried the blackline plow on the regular atv's with the hydraulic lift and they were very slow, the winch was faster.) so with this system we have been able to take on a few more small parking lots and use the RZR and also have switched the routes around and have freed up the trucks to go to larger lots. We mostly plow sidewalks and small lots along with a few residential with this machine. Have had no major problems this season so far.

The kit includes everything we have done to modify the RZR.
Option #1 Is a kit that includes a Blizzard 680LT modified for extreme angle
Bolt on bracket system
Bolt on charging system including electric start in cab Honda engine and digital hour/rpm meter
Bolt on Joy stick control pedistal mount with charging system controls
Bolt on front suspension Modifications new springs and swaybar parts
Bolt on Cab heat Defrost and footwell
Bolt on Auto Meter Temp and Volt Guages with wiring and fittings, clamps
Bolt on Shovel Rack
Bolt on 2 gallon gas can rack with gas can 
Seat Heat for drivers seat
Auxilary Fuse Panel
All wiring plug and play complete with color photo instructions and detailed instructions

As with any kit you can add or delete options. These are the options we felt necessary and run on our RZR.
Option # 2 is completely installed on your RZR from our Polaris dealer or yours. Total turn key RZR ready to get to work. 
The Elk hunting can be arranged for sure. I will have to check the tag filing date. Could have a completed RZR ready to take home with you.Or bring a trailer and we'll build a whole herd RZR's to take back home along with your trophy Bull Elk!!! of course.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated and I will have to see what I want to do. Only problem I have with your setup is I wanted to put a spreader or sprayer on the back for de-icing. 

My RTV has a 35 Amp alternator and a modified 720 Blizzard and we have had issues with that alternator, so I can understand what and why you did it. Guess I'll have to take a closer look and see if any mods can be done with a different alternator. 

How far do you travel roughly? I have a rather extended sidewalk route, and have been looking at something that doesn't need to be loaded and unloaded. 

Very nice work, I am thoroughly impressed. 

I'll get back to you on the elk hunting.


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll Bet it plows nice with the Blizzard on it .What model of Kubota do you have? What is the top speed on yours? I had looked at the Kabota before buying the RZR but the top speed was only 25 mph. Our route is runs approx 10 miles in length 1 end to the other.
The RZR will speed up to 45 mph very quickly so we don't load or unload, just keep on plowing.Travel time is only 2-4 minutes between lots. If interested I could supply you with the alternator I used along with the brackets, pulley, belt and wiring schematics.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;749999 said:


> You ever looked at the Polaris book from a dealer?
> 
> They show the RZR with a couple different options for plows. So must be they're planning on people using them for work.
> 
> ...


first of for all you know i could be 30 however you did get it right i am 16. however i have ridden and researched off road vehicles since i was 5 every time a new vehicle comes out i try to learn everything about them i can and i have personal experience driving most models.the razr is advertized as the sport model or their utv lineup and thats just what it is. it will have no problem doing some work but when you go and slap a truck plow on it you are asking for trouble. i am sure it will work fine for you but it would work much better if your had bought a model that is built for the sole purpose of utility work. also the kubota rtv is a pure utility vehicle it was built from the ground up specifically for work and will do almost anything you can throw at it so it is not even a close comparison to the rzr.

so next time you call someone young make sure you know who you are talking to i garentee i know way more about atv's and utv's than you do and there are many things im sure you know more about than me but offroad vehicles is not one of them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CLRSNOW;750049 said:


> I'll Bet it plows nice with the Blizzard on it .What model of Kubota do you have? What is the top speed on yours? I had looked at the Kabota before buying the RZR but the top speed was only 25 mph. Our route is runs approx 10 miles in length 1 end to the other.
> The RZR will speed up to 45 mph very quickly so we don't load or unload, just keep on plowing.Travel time is only 2-4 minutes between lots. If interested I could supply you with the alternator I used along with the brackets, pulley, belt and wiring schematics.


Thanks, once I figure out what how I am going to set it up, I will be in touch. There is a company in Canada that makes a V for the RTV that I am looking at as well.

I have the 900, and yes, it only goes 25 MPH, especially loaded. It is unstoppable though. It is on one site all night, so we just drive it there and go to work. Have to fill it up with liquid, otherwise we might leave it on site.

Just ticked you beat me to it.  

PS Have to figure out how I can convince my wife that I would have to drive to Montana to pick one up. lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hondarecon4435;750052 said:


> first of for all you know i could be 30 however you did get it right i am 16. however i have ridden and researched off road vehicles since i was 5 every time a new vehicle comes out i try to learn everything about them i can and i have personal experience driving most models.the razr is advertized as the sport model or their utv lineup and thats just what it is. it will have no problem doing some work but when you go and slap a truck plow on it you are asking for trouble. i am sure it will work fine for you but it would work much better if your had bought a model that is built for the sole purpose of utility work. also the kubota rtv is a pure utility vehicle it was built from the ground up specifically for work and will do almost anything you can throw at it so it is not even a close comparison to the rzr.
> 
> so next time you call someone young make sure you know who you are talking to i garentee i know way more about atv's and utv's than you do and there are many things im sure you know more about than me but offroad vehicles is not one of them.


Yup, and I could be a 90 year old lady living in Florida. Your point?


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;750080 said:


> Yup, and I could be a 90 year old lady living in Florida. Your point?


what is your problem. i gave my opinion on the plow i even said it was nice just better suited on a stronger utv and you come on here and call me young like i don't know anything your an a$$


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hondarecon4435;750111 said:


> what is your problem. i gave my opinion on the plow i even said it was nice just better suited on a stronger utv and you come on here and call me young like i don't know anything your an a$$


Opinions vary.

Hugs and kisses


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

On your Kabota do all four wheels spin when in four or just 2 or 3 wheels? I was planning on a rear blade similar to the Ebling for the RZR. Do you have the need for a rear blade on your Kabota?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

That's an awesome looking setup!


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Dave! How's your Polaris holding up?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

So far so good. I have a BIG... LONG... dirt/rock driveway that is tough to plow for an ATV, but it handles it pretty easy. Unfortunately, the Glacier II plow mount didn't hold up for long. LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CLRSNOW;750215 said:


> On your Kabota do all four wheels spin when in four or just 2 or 3 wheels? I was planning on a rear blade similar to the Ebling for the RZR. Do you have the need for a rear blade on your Kabota?


Ummm, not sure. I think it is 4WD just like a truck unless you engage the diff lock. Hard to say, we plow in 2WD most of the time and very seldom need the diff lock. I did get it stuck in about a foot and a half of snow pulling a snowmobile, though. 

We thought about a rear blade, but we really needed a spreader or sprayer. It would be very simple to do, though. But with the Blizzard, Jerre added the down pressure mod, so we are fine with the front blade and then have the back available for the 100 gallon sprayer. Works great.

I love your setup, very well thought out and setup. Hats off. :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hondarecon4435;750111 said:


> what is your problem. i gave my opinion on the plow i even said it was nice just better suited on a stronger utv and you come on here and call me young like i don't know anything your an a$$


I wasn't going to reply further, but I haven't slung poo in awhile.

Seriously, when someone posts a pic of a setup such as CLRSNOW does here on PS, 95% of the time someone says "Why didn't you do this" "You should have done that" or something stupid like that instead of saying "Nice job and way to take a chance on something untested". So I get a little sick and tired of everyone second guessing someone willing to try a new, untested product or setup while they sit back on their collective asses and won't put their money where their mouths are.

That's my problem. Happy?

Furthermore, once you get a little more mature and take a look at CLRSNOW's setup, you will realize that this guy put a ton of thought, time, effort and money into setting this rig up.

Just look at the amount of modifications that he put into this thing, rather than just stock; from the engine to power the plow to the seat heater to the beefing up of the front end to the modding of the plow for more angle.

Without knowing him or even seeing any of his other posts, this guy is intelligent and not some hack that threw this thing together at the drop of a hat without a whole lot of thought and effort.

Add into to it the fact that it's 50" wide vs 60" and he wants to use it for sidewalk work, plus it goes faster than the larger models, the guy did his research, and did it well.

So yeah, I get a little pissy when every time someone always has to be a downer.

PS Sticks and stones may break my bones, but names will never hurt me.

PPS I've had a lot more respected people other than you call me an ass, but they got over it. Now run along to school.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

PPPS thats one sweet up ,great work


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Mark, Thats a great review and compliment coming from someone whom I'am sure has seen alot more small plow setup's than I. Thanks!!!


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice setup!


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

CLR, Mark and I had the discussion on putting a plow on the RZR a couple of weeks back. I had seen them at the local polaris dealer and other than the front suspension they looked like a great upfit vehicle.

Looks like you did a sweet job with the whole unit.

We've been working on some aftermarket alternators for the RTV's and I'll be looking in to them for the RZR's too.

Let me know if you want some of the tricks for the 680/720's 

J


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CLRSNOW;750850 said:


> Hey Mark, Thats a great review and compliment coming from someone whom I'am sure has seen alot more small plow setup's than I. Thanks!!!


CLR, not sure that would be accurate, just know that was something was well thought out when I see it. As well as someone willing to take a risk on something new and different.

I have a wonderful quote from one of the esteemed members here:



B&B;12816 said:


> Just remember Larry, those with denial, jealously, and ignorance, are no match for those with consideration and open minds. We who are know what it was for.


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

sweet setup clrsnow!


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Jerre, What kind of tricks do you have in the bag for the Blizzard 680LT?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Shoot me a PM and a phone # and I'll hook you up.

J


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's my cell #406-490-5078 call anytime. not sure what a PM is?


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Click on Jerre's name and you will see how to do it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

CLRSNOW;751447 said:


> Here's my cell #406-490-5078 call anytime. not sure what a PM is?


it is a personal message, the message goes right to that person so then your cell phone number isn't posted up on the message board so that any body could now call ya if they wanted.

jsut a way to talk to people without everyone else getting the chance to read what ya typed. its great for contact info and sharing emaill address and things like that.
or if you want to ask a memeber direct question about something also when You send a PM to someone they usually get an email from the message board saying they have a new message. your not just posting up in a thread hoping that they read it and respond back to your question.

hope that explains PM to you.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

i would like to see other pic. i like it alot. i'm with you wanting some thing that works for work and play.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I agree, that thing is very clean though. Have fun


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

*RZR pics with Blizzard Plow*

Here are a few pics of my RZR with Blizzard plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very nice CLRSNOW.

Does the RZR have an alternator on it? Or is it just a regulator?

How many amps is it rated for?

I did ask my dealer and he was going to check, but you know how sales reps are.


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

My Polaris mechanic said it has a stator and a regulator. It makes 500 watts or about 41.6 amps max. As far as mounting an alternator to the engine it seems like it would be hard to do because of no external places to get to a pulley or shaft plus the engine space is very limited.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CLRSNOW;764798 said:


> My Polaris mechanic said it has a stator and a regulator. It makes 500 watts or about 41.6 amps max. As far as mounting an alternator to the engine it seems like it would be hard to do because of no external places to get to a pulley or shaft plus the engine space is very limited.


Excellent, thanks. I was looking all over for the alternator and couldn't find one.

Looks like I might have to go to a full size Ranger, unless I can figure something out. I really need the back area for storage.


----------



## CLRSNOW (Mar 5, 2008)

On both sides of the charging engine I have aprox 12" x 26". There's enough room inside on the passenger floor board to set the Stihl BR600 Blower. What are you going to store?


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

nice set up!!!


----------

